# I love OS Leopard!



## etexas (Feb 1, 2008)

A few weeks back I got a new MacBook Pro the 15 inch since t has a better screen (LED). I have my old Tiger Pro, but I have EVERYTHING as I want it an that laptop. But back to the OS. After over 2 weeks to mess with it: I think the Leopard is the BEST OSX Edition yet!


----------

